# German Shepherd wont let us Clip nails, difficult to bathe or groom.



## quintenwolfe (May 19, 2008)

I have had German Shepherds since I was young, this is my 3rd and she is very difficult to Bathe and Brush, and is absolutely terrified of having her nails clipped.

We've never hurt her or anything.. she constantly whines and tries to break loose when we bath or brush her, and will go to any length to get away when we try to clip her nails.

Her nails have gotten soo bad she slips and looses balance on smooth surfaces, and she walks limply.

She is very timid but has a sweet disposition. I talked to a vet friend and said that Benedryl would calm her down... At first, I gave her 2.. waited a good while and tried to bathe her.. same thing... then tried 3 .. and again waited a good while, 30 to 40 minutes.. no luck..

If we try and restrain her in any way, she howls like she is being beaten and hurt, when the only thing we are doing is holding her collar or giving her a big hug... 

She only does that if there is Brushes, Water or the Nail Clippers involved.. If we are just playing with her, we can hold her, hug her, pet her.. She lets us with no problems.... 

we've even tried doing that and bathing her at the same time... then she goes nuts on us...

We even tried Flea Powder! She freaks and runs away as soon as we try to apply it..

We didnt have this much trouble bathing and "dipping" our 2 cats!!!!!

It is easy to restrain them, but a 90+ lb German Shepherd... no way.

Is there any advice? Right now, we have a flea problem, and I really need to get her undercoat off and brushed out as well as a good bath.. I've sprayed the yard, the house, the furniture, bug bombed every room. Dipped and washed the Cats and our other little dog "Stormy", a half-poodle, with very little trouble..

Right now... I am willing to try tranquilizing the German Shepherd.... She is suffering with the fleas.. I hate hearing her whine like that.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you seen this video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgEwiH8CeUE

It might help provide some insight.


----------



## Franny Glass (Apr 23, 2008)

Prescription ace from a veterinarian might calm her down enough. Benadryl has never worked for me either.

You could take her to a groomer and have it done. Good grooming salons are usually prepared for the kind of behavior your dog is displaying. At least, I know mine is.

For the fleas, Capstar would be a good quick fix. It's an oral medication. If you can't pill her, you can sneak it into a treat or some wet food. It kills fleas for up to 24 hours. Since you need to get the fleas under control now, I'd do that. However, she does need some behavior modification.

Try feeding her treats with brushes and nail clippers in your hand. Do something to associate grooming with food, or something else pleasurable. Never make a big deal out of it. You may need a mild sedative (like ace) for nail trimming and brushing for a while, but if you speak to her softly and DO NOT let her make you stop, she should eventually realize that it's going to get done, you're not going to give up, and it can even be fun for her. Always reward her for good behavior.

The stress you're experiencing from the situation is probably adding to her stress as well. Try to only groom her when you are calm, and remain calm and upbeat throughout.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Have you tried using a grinder on her nails? Some of my dogs are very good for the nail clippers, but they are all good for the grinder. It is quick, safe, and doesn't seem to bother them like the clippers do. 

http://www.doberdawn.com Click on "how to dremel your dog's nails."


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Have you seen this video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgEwiH8CeUE
> 
> It might help provide some insight.


cool video! Clickers are amazing.


----------



## quintenwolfe (May 19, 2008)

Franny Glass said:


> Prescription ace from a veterinarian might calm her down enough. Benadryl has never worked for me either................


All that you said, makes perfect sense. I do try to make a game out of it, and it lasts as long until she gets freaky.. I can usually get a good few brush strokes in and forget about the nail clippers..

Ace... I have heard of that.. and thank you for the Oral medication idea.. I have looked and looked for some, but all I found are the little drops on the shoulders and stuff.. I can get her to eat anything, so I know if I can get that Capstar, that would help tremendously..

We have Petsmart here, and they only do small dogs... I need to find a groomer, definately.. at least to get her out of the undercoat for now.. then I can do the maintenance.


Thank you Franny.


Wabanafcr -- I saw some of those grinder/sander ones on the Tele one day, I think it would be a good start for her.


Thanks!


----------

